# minimizing discoloration tutorial



## faifai (Apr 7, 2007)

This is why I haven't been posting FOTDs lately...I burned my face very badly with hot wax and it left some pretty nasty looking scars, so I couldn't wear makeup. It's mostly healed up now and the scar tissue/flaky skin has mostly flaked away, leaving dark discoloration all over my left cheek and on the upper part of my right cheekbone. 

So, this is how I've been getting around it recently, now that I can wear makeup again. My goal was to detract attention from the cheeks by having big, bright eyes and lightly glossy lips.

I did use a very sheer foundation, as I don't want to suffocate the scars/healing area too much, and I think some scars add character (even if it is "um, yeah, I'm stupid and did this to myself via facial waxing"). 

I'm sure you could get more coverage if you used a slightly heavier foundation, or if you chose to use a concealer first. It might be difficult to find one that'll blend in with the black-brown color of the scarring, though. Even the one I used, which is a perfect match for me normally, looks slightly ashy over the darkness of the scars.

*Face:*
MAC Select Tint foundation in NC45
Sonia Kashuk foundation brush
Sally Hansen Cornsilk "No Color Matte" face powder

*Eyes:*
Wet 'n' Wild H2O Proof black liquid eyeliner
Prestige waterproof pencil eyeliner
Wet 'n' Wild kohl/eyeliner/brow pencil in Mink Brown
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo waterproof mascara
Wet 'n' Wild Mega Eyes creme eyeshadow in Cafe au Lait (highlight)

*Lips:*
Davie's Gate Pink Grapefruit lipgloss






This is how my left cheek looks with no makeup.





Close up. You can see the skin is mostly smooth now, but still dark.





Right cheek.





So we start! Foundation on the hand.





Apply in a "patting" motion instead of brushing.





This is halfway done.





Mostly covered now.








Apply slightly winged black liquid eyeliner.





Curl lashes and apply oodles of mascara (yes, OODLES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Also line waterline, and add highlight in inner corner/browbone.





Draw in brows.





Apply lipgloss, and lightly powder face. You're done!





There.​


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 7, 2007)

wow you're stunning. I love the simplicity of this, I hope the scaring fades away, but you've done a good job of coping with it.


----------



## Tawanalee (Apr 7, 2007)

Your scar will fade in time. I had a horrible curling iron burn in my face a few years ago (before I went natural) & you can't even tell anything happened....But back to you ...You are gorgeous & did a great job of concealing.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 7, 2007)

U look amazing...scars or no scars hon thank u for the wonderful tut. I told u some ways to make the skin heal faster in ur comments on ur picture under FOTDs i hope that makes sense...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur gorgeous


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry about the burnage, looks like it's healing well, just don't forget the SPF! You still look great with or without scars though.


----------



## alaylam (Apr 7, 2007)

you have such FABULOUS lashes! I'm getting lash envy.
and that lip colour is really pretty with your skin tone.


----------



## breathless (Apr 7, 2007)

you did an amazing job!
sorry about your scars though. i'm sure that hurt! but, you're very beautiful =]


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

you have stunning eyes.


----------



## Simi (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope scaring fades away but you did great job.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 9, 2007)

Can I just tell you that you are beautiful even with no makeup and Boo Boo's.  Try putting some Clinique Rapid Recovery Cream on it.  When I had my Blepharoplasty (eye job) I put it on my incisions and now you can't even see them.  I also use this stuff right after waxing my upper lip and the red is gone within 30 to 40 seconds.  Ask them for a sample at the Clinique counter.  You probably won't even use it all up by the time you're healed and it soaks right in so I won't be greasy and yucky.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 9, 2007)

you have beautiful eyes.


----------



## 5_mac_love (Apr 10, 2007)

wow you are beautiful!!!! ever try out for "americas next top model?" LOL!! or modeling PERIOD!!!!


----------



## macface (Apr 10, 2007)

I hope your skin condition goes away soon.


----------



## dreaeluna (Apr 11, 2007)

poor thing, burns are terrible. Please use SPF religiously, sun will increase the darkness of scaring. i had a c-section and went fake-n-bakin' right after and my scar when crazy dark on me. Clinique does work great, I used after my nose job!


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww, faifai, you're so pretty! Great tutorial. I hope your skin gets better soon.


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 11, 2007)

awww i feel for ya hun - why dont you try threading your face instead of waxing - less chance of mistakes happening?? just a thought...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## user79 (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn, how did you manage to get burned that badly? Did you not realize it was hot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it heals up soon!!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

ur eyes are A-MAZE-ZING!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

I Pray That You Heal So Quickly That It Will All Just Be A Faint Memory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your Make~up Is Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 16, 2007)

You are freaking gorgeous, scars included.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 16, 2007)

(and I totally agree that they add character)


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 16, 2007)

You are sooo pretty I don't even notice the scar lol.


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

*I'm sorry you hurt yourself!  You've definitely improvised & utilized your cosmetic resources, though & came through with FLYING colors!  You did a great job & the discoloration is completely unnoticeable in your finished picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## duckieXcouture (Apr 21, 2007)

You did an amazing job!!
I went to my dermatologist the other day (she's very very good), and she told me that Retanoid creams can help with discoloration (I have some from acne).
I'm not sure if it's ok for those types of scars, but it's worth checking with a dermatologist to see if Retanoids will help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have amazing eyes and lashes, by the way.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 23, 2007)

aww you poor girl 
but!!

YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!!


----------



## msmack (Apr 24, 2007)

YOU ARE STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL! 'nuff said!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 30, 2007)

your eyes are stunning, but question...did you only apply foundation to that part of your face or did you put it all over?

i have some redness in my cheeks from breakouts (and breakouts on my forehead because it's so oily) and as of now i only use powder, but i was thinking about using foundation to cover it up or just using some concealer and then dusting powder over my face.  any suggestions?


----------



## Ranjana (May 15, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW... I'm so sorry to learn about your burning.  You have an incredibly smooth skin and beautiful features, not to mention a lovely outlook on life.  I hope the scars fade soon and you have your stunning skin back to normal again.


----------



## triccc (May 15, 2007)

you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## glam8babe (May 15, 2007)

your gorgeous!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 15, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous look for you! PS - in time, the discoloration should fade.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybelline Volum Express Turbo waterproof mascara best mascara evver!!!! and your sooo pretty your hair is hot i want it lol


----------



## sassychix (Sep 12, 2007)

i hate burns! but anyhow u still look gorgeous n i looove this tutorial! =]


----------



## kayluv (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry about your face. Hope you heal quickly.  I've missed you and your wonderful looks!


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 15, 2007)

ur makeup is very natural yet very gorgeous and i too am getting eyelash envy from looking at yours! 

i'm sure the discolouration well fade to minimal in no time hun.


----------



## angeluv009 (Dec 21, 2007)

Your eyes are so Amazing i dont think anyone will notice those scars. I hope they heal. I hate scarring!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 21, 2007)

you and your hair is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 22, 2007)

You are so gorgeous hun. I'm so sorry about the burn and scars - they will fade over time. You are so beautiful with zero makeup so you def have nothing to worry about. You have some sexy azz lips too girlie!


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

U still look beautiful..


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow!..Great Job...Either way..you look gorgeous!!


----------



## funii_bunnii (Feb 12, 2008)

Beautiful Beautifull Beautifull... I Love Your Tut's


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 29, 2008)

gorgeous, it's amazing how you covered the scarring through foundation!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 1, 2008)

Very good job!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 11, 2008)

wow that concealing job is amazing.  i dont like using a lot of foundation, so i use mineral foundation, but i cant completely hide my acne scaring on my cheeks.  i never considered just using liquid on problem areas only and buffing on powder.

thank you, you have inspired me and you are beautiful, especially your eyes!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2008)

you're gorgeous, i'm sorry about your burn!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 4, 2009)

AHHHHHHH YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!! YES I'M SHOUTING THIS lol XOXO


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Jun 28, 2010)

Stunning bone structure, sweetie, you should totally be a model. I don't say that to many people.


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

wow!


----------

